# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  2play και awmn

## trellos

Kαλησπέρα ,επικοινώνησα με hol και μου είπαν οτι αν βάλω 2play μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω όποιο adsl +2router θέλω ,και οχι όπως παλιά που σε υποχρεώναν να βάλεις το fritz,ο λόγος που ρωτάω είναι οτι θέλω να έχω και το awmn μαζί με το adsl ,όπως τώρα που έχω απλό adsl και οχι πακέτο 2 play.Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι χρειάζονται κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο voip αν πάρω άλλο router???
Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ένα router thw usrobotics επειδή έχει αποσπώμενη κεραία και εχω και το 9106 και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει adsl2+

----------


## costas43gr

Θα σε πάνε στην κλασική τηλεφωνεία με ίντερνετ, οπότε δεν είναι ip ή voip τηλεφωνία, αλλά σαν του οτε, με φίλτρα.
Ετσι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με οτι modem/router βάλεις πάνω στην γραμμή, δεν ρυθμίζεις τηλεφωνία πλέον.

----------


## trellos

Δηλαδή βάζω όποιο adsl+2 modem router θέλω και του βάζω τις ίδιες ρυθμήσεις που έχω στο usr9106 για το awmn???

----------


## costas43gr

Λογικά ναι, αλλά ξανά ρώτα την hol αν είσαι στα στις νέες πόρτες στα dslam.  ::

----------


## trellos

Τι εννοείς ?μου είπαν οτι η τηλεφωνία μου θα είναι pots και έλενξα και την διαθεσημοτητα δικτύου.Πιστεύω όλα είναι οκ !

----------


## nektariosko

χμμμμμ.....
λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε,η χολ σου δινει πλεον το νετφαστερ και οχι το φριτζ,η τηλεφωνια ειναι [email protected] δηλαδη σαν στυλ voip το οποιο δεν μπορεις να βαλεις οποιοδηποτε ρουτερ γιατι παιζει μονο με την μακ του νετφαστερ που υποστιριζει voip!!
ολα αυτα γινονται επειδη σου δινει και δευτερο νουμερο η χολ και απο οτι γνωριζω ολες οι γραμμες απο voip θα γινουν pstn μεχρι τελος του χρονου....
τελος για να κλεισουμε το θεμα εαν εχεις ασυρματα πανασονικ θα εχεις προβληματα στην τηλεφωνια!!
ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα!!

----------


## costas43gr

Τα περισσότερα dslam είναι έτοιμα και περιμένουν χρήστες pots, οπότε αν σου είπαν οκ, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. (όσον αφορά νέες αιτήσεις, για μετατροπές δεν υπάρχει πλάνο σαφές...)
Αυτά που αναφέρει ο nektariosko, ισχύουν στην περίπτωση του μεχρι πρότινος double play (ip telephony), με τα νέα δεδομένα, και modem να μην βάλεις, τηλέφωνο θα έχεις, αρκει να σου δώσουν pots πόρτα...  ::  Αντε να δούμε πότε θα σταματήσει η καραμέλα double play και green horses...

----------


## nikpanGR

Εμένα πάντως με παιδεύονε απο τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο και ακόμα τηλέφωνο δεν έχω(και είμαι κέντρο Πειραιά)

----------


## bedazzled

> Εμένα πάντως με παιδεύονε απο τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο και ακόμα τηλέφωνο δεν έχω(και είμαι κέντρο Πειραιά)


Εσένα κάτι σου είχα πει για την HOL, αλλά δεν μ' άκουσες.  :: 
Κάτσε περίμενε τώρα, θα περιμένεις πολύ ακόμα.  ::

----------

